# Better than Orchid?



## VapingDave (23/12/14)

Hi guys, im quite new to the the rta's. Recently got the Orchid v3, using it on my stingray x, and its pretty powerful. So im curious in your opinion whats better than an orchid in terms of tank atomizers, i know drippers like a reo alloto folks will say is the bomb, but im not a fan (yet). Lemos are also very popular on the net, but with the single airhole i dont think its quite a match in terms of vapour production for the orchid. Im looking for a big tank, easy fill, low maintenance tank beast. The only options i know is the orchid v4, and thats just for the bigger tank, the fogger v5 also seems like an option? What ya think?


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

I know this is not for everyone but the Kayfun 4 or 3.1 might be exactly what your looking for, but its pretty pricey


----------



## kimbo (23/12/14)

The Aqua v2, i was very impressed with that

Look here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/aqua-v2-clone-by-reardon-tech.7443/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapingDave (23/12/14)

Thank you @Arthster, but mates of mine say the juice channels is a bit shallow on them kayfuns, and the airflow not on par with the Orchids, but i know kayfun was the pioneer of tank rtas, and alloto people are die hard fans, i just believe they are a bit outdated compard to orchids/foggers, all my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

VapingDave said:


> Thank you @Arthster, but mates of mine say the juice channels is a bit shallow on them kayfuns, and the airflow not on par with the Orchids, but i know kayfun was the pioneer of tank rtas, and alloto people are die hard fans, i just believe they are a bit outdated compard to orchids/foggers, all my opinion



That I cannot argue with and unfortunately I don't have that much info on the Kayfun 4 yet, but I believe that that the tank and airflow has been upgraded. Its also much easier to refill and you don't need to burp it anymore either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

This one was made for you: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/billow-rta-coming-to-sir-vape.7660/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingDave (23/12/14)

@kimbo, that aqua v2 sounds amazing, so versatile (love that you can take the tank off without losing the juice, also rda mode, and you can use it in single coil mode, dammm) the odds dont sound so good to get them in SA though, but it might be worth the wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (23/12/14)

VapingDave said:


> @kimbo, that aqua v2 sounds amazing, so versatile (love that you can take the tank off without losing the juice, also rda mode, and you can use it in single coil mode, dammm) the odds dont sound so good to get them in SA though, but it might be worth the wait



Maybe a vender will bring them in, there are a few that like the tank


----------



## BumbleBee (23/12/14)

@VapingDave have you had a look at the Kangertech SubTank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Pretty much your entire post screams Lemo...not sure where you got the info that it lacks for clouds, so I'll let RipT explain 



PS: I've posted this video a couple of times...think Rip owes me some payback 

Secondly, here's his take on the Billow (that @Andre) mentioned...another cloud machine:



I'm not sure any other RTAs right now can compete with these for ease of use, quality, price, and clouds...but that's just me - I'm glad to be proven wrong 

And the fact that they are both available locally just makes it even sweeter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (23/12/14)

The lemo has quad air intake. It's quite a bit better then the orchid v3/v4 in terms of vapor production. Flavor is about the same.

If u want the best tank out atm it's the billow rta, I've got two black ones coming from eciggity hopefully before the end of the year.

Checkout vapingwithtwisted420s review on it, I believe sirvape is getting them in stock mid jan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingDave (24/12/14)

Thanks to all of you this was really informative, i rate im going for the billow next, very versatile everyday tank, bonus for the dual coil deck and individual airflow control. Thanx again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

VapingDave said:


> Thanks to all of you this was really informative, i rate im going for the billow next, very versatile everyday tank, bonus for the dual coil deck and individual airflow control. Thanx again



A very fine choice indeed...it's on my list


----------



## VandaL (24/12/14)

Whooo hoo Billows shipped , Fedex says monday  I'm getting 2, if my cousin doesnt want one(unlikely) I'll be selling on forum, both black


----------



## VapeSnow (24/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Whooo hoo Billows shipped , Fedex says monday  I'm getting 2, if my cousin doesnt want one(unlikely) I'll be selling on forum, both black


Dibs!!!!!!!!


----------



## huffnpuff (24/12/14)

Don't forget RDTA's, ie the Big Dripper, Full-size deck, tons of air-flow and like all big-clouders leaks like b*tch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

